#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  One Way To Build A Pond

## Anonymous Coward

I was surprised on my morning run yesterday to see what was once a dusty parking lot for songtaew suddenly transformed into the makings of a park and pond. This literally happened in a single day:





I'm amazed at the way they're building this. Nothing but bricks and mortar. No steel. No wire mesh. Nothing to reinforce the structure.

I once built and in-gound hot tub using ferrocement. I used rebar around the edges where people would be standing or sitting and plenty of wire mesh throughout. Still, after eight or nine years and after the invasion of tree roots the thing developed hairline cracks which leaked and had to be repaired with Thoroseal.

It seems to me that it won't take long for this new pond to develop some cracks which will leak like a sieve.

I guess that's why I'll use flexible pond liner for the pond in my new house.



Anyway, here's the happy construction crew after a long day's work.

----------


## Anonymous Coward

Coming right along.


It looks to me like the water source will be the big pond behind. They're using big 2" pipe. It also looks like the small concrete pond will overflow back into the big pond. Maybe they're doing this to aerate the water in the big pond?

----------


## Spin

> develop some cracks which will leak like a sieve.


Khun Thai assumes leaks are a minor technicality to be fixed as and when or if they occur.

Maybe they will use a flexible pond liner inside the non re-inforced concrete structure?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Anonymous Coward



----------


## The_Dude

Looks very nice (for now). great pics, can't wait to see it's completion. :dev+ang:  

The Dude.

----------


## Anonymous Coward

Ms. AC has a chat with Turf Man. He's installing the turf, the pumps and the sprinkler system


Looks pretty nice and seems to be holding water.


The turf will cover the bare ground. You can see some of the blue pipe for the sprinklers.

The guy had two submersible pumps. A big one with a two inch outlet for the waterfall and a small one with a half inch outlet for the sprinklers. I think both will pump out of the big pond in back.

----------


## Anonymous Coward

This thing is looking pretty good; especially considering it was all done in one week. Now the turf and sprinklers are in. Next step, I guess, is to fire up the pumps and see how it looks with water flowing:

----------


## Chris

Good photos AC... it looks a nice pond and garden being created.

----------


## bulldog

Where is this pond

----------


## Anonymous Coward

> Where is this pond


On Mukkamontri across from Wat Sri Sala Loeng. If you take the road north from Homeland you turn right on Mukkamontri and go about half a kilometer.

----------


## flash

> Where is this pond


What is a pond?

----------


## Anonymous Coward

> What is a pond?


Has this now become a Zen thread?

----------


## Anonymous Coward

They turned on the pumps for the first time today. It actually looks very nice:








The turf has been extended to cover almost the entire block of land.


So, there's no room for the songtaews to park anymore.

----------


## Scooter

How much do you reckon that would cost then? Just the pond not the turf or plants.

----------


## Anonymous Coward

The waterfall pictured above was on exactly once; the day after it was finished when some officials showed up. As far as I can tell it has not flowed a single drop since that day a few weeks ago....

----------


## Bung

Whats the go with lining a pond? I am thinking about digging another big dam (about 1 rai) and want it deep. i would like to know if it is worth lining it or will it cost a fortune?

----------


## Bung

^^ Ha ha. looks like the songtaew posse has kicked up?

----------


## Anonymous Coward

> Whats the go with lining a pond? I am thinking about digging another big dam (about 1 rai) and want it deep. i would like to know if it is worth lining it or will it cost a fortune?


I think we were quoted 30 baht a meter for HDPE that is two meters wide. About the same for PVC that is one meter wide.

----------


## Bung

Not bad...Would they come and do everything for that price like the welding etc? I'm guessing it would make a big difference to the water quality. I want to build a big dam and use the water around the farm as well as keep a lot of fish in tit.

----------


## Anonymous Coward

> Not bad...Would they come and do everything for that price


No, that's just for the material. You might get a better price if you're buying as much as you'd need to line a one rai pond.

----------

